

Is my computer haunted? - joshbub

curious if anyone here can advise me how to test if my recently purchased macbook is infested with some sort of surveillance muck? and if so, how to rid myself of it? every so often while on line a blank box square appears on my screen, as if snapping a screen grab. also, when i write, the text jumps around. i know i'm paranoid but...isn't paranoid the new "of course people are watching you!"
======
Piskvorrr
On the face of this, it looks like some sort of malware, sure enough. I would
assume full compromise, wipe and reinstall from trusted read-only media
(official install DVDs or somesuch). Make backups before you do that.

If you want to be less paranoid, take this up with the vendor beforehand.

------
computerslol
Before you wipe the machine, you should give them something interesting to
look at on the other end of your spyware.

